# 1982 IH 745 Hydraulic problem



## Trevil (May 2, 2011)

Hey, and I am new to this forum!  

I have a IH 745 that the breaks where shut (previous owner used break fluid), so we took the traktor apart and put in new rings and put it together again. 

Now, the thing is, I drained around 40+ liters hydraulic fluid from the rear end to do this operation, but when I try to fill it, I can only get on around 5!! 

I have tried to use the powersteering and used the loader and the stuff in the rear and I still can not get more in there and I've tried to drive it a short distance, and it still wont let me put on more oil. 

So.. obviously I'm doing something wrong, there are this manual that says that the oil filling is the same hole as where that plastic breather filter thing is, and this is correct? 


Hopefully one of you have done the same thing,  

If it's hard to read, it's because I'm from Norway, I'll take any pointers..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Trevil! How odd! I'd say that you're hitting the wrong hole. Any pictures? Have you any idea what the correct amount should be according to the manual? In other words, perhaps 5 liters is all it takes and 40 liters was grossly too much?


----------



## Trevil (May 2, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum Trevil! How odd! I'd say that you're hitting the wrong hole. Any pictures? Have you any idea what the correct amount should be according to the manual? In other words, perhaps 5 liters is all it takes and 40 liters was grossly too much?


Hey,

I dont have any pictures right now, the manual I think said around 45, but I'll check when I get there and take a couple pictures. 

Thanks for answering


----------



## Trevil (May 2, 2011)

Got this one figured out, seems the manual was a tad askew, tractor now works like a charm


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Trevil said:


> Got this one figured out, seems the manual was a tad askew, tractor now works like a charm


So, how was the manual wrong? What was the correct amount? Bye


----------



## Trevil (May 2, 2011)

The manual didnt really cover the different ereas for oil in the rear end there, so we just filled another hole


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Trevil said:


> The manual didnt really cover the different ereas for oil in the rear end there, so we just filled another hole


Thanks, glad you have it working! Bye


----------



## Janiss (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi!
Question: How to chech gearbox/hydraulic oil level?
kind regards! ps. Could some share with caseIH 745/745xl/845.. owners manual and or workshop manual?


----------

